# 1998 Dodge Caravan Speaker Installation on Stock Infinity System



## fosheezy05 (Dec 7, 2007)

I have a 98 GC with the Infinity Acoustic 10 system. I decided to install new speakers all around. Crutchfield recommended six speakers with the right mounting depth for the van - I ended up with Kenwood KFC-1362 5-1/4" for the front, KFC-1660S 6-1/2" for the with adapter plates for the midpanels, and KFC-C5782ie 5"x7" for the doors. For the doors and midpanels, you can use 2-way or 3-way speakers, but it doesn't really matter - the amplifiers have crossovers that only utilize the woofers on the speakers. Installing the amplifiers from the mid and door speakers to the new speakers was a bit of a challenge - I wanted to heatsink them again, but the heatsinks were attached to the old speakers. 

I used a prybar to remove the magnets from the speakers and then used a grinder to cut the mountable part of the heatsink. I applied new heatsink compound to the heatsinks and mounted them onto amplifiers. The amplifiers were then epoxied to the backs of the new speakers, and the leads (red and black) were soldered on. This allows the Infinity system to utilize amplification with the new speakers. 

Since I also wanted to use a subwoofer with my new system, and my subwoofer amplifier takes RCA line-level inputs only, I had to tap into the Infinity amp wiring. The wiring colors work like this:

Green (-) and Purple (+) supply 12 volts to the amplifier. Orange (+) and Yellow (-) goes to the "tweeters". Blue (+) and Brown (+) are the low and high frequency inputs for the woofer. Green is also used by the woofer as a ground (-). I tapped into the woofer outputs on both rear speakers and hooked them up to my RCA cables for my sub out. It works like a charm. In order to get a remote signal to turn on the sub amp, to trigger my amp, I tapped into the purple wire on one of the rear speakers. This provides a 12 volt signal that only turns on when the head unit is on.

The rear tweeters on the D-pillars were never mentioned by Crutchfield - guess people normally never replace them. I found out that they really are midranges, not tweeters. They are 2 inches in diameter, and have a 2.5 inch square mount on the outside. They simply slide into the D pillar pods. I used 4 ohm Peerless 830983 2 inch drivers from Madisound to replace these. You could use the 2.5 inch versions - they should slide right in. Hope this post helps anyone who is considering installing a setup like mine.

Wayne


----------

